# Can You Recommend A Practice Net?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I guess I was complaining today. I was telling a friend I was frustrated because I haven't got a regular game and I hate playing alone. I told him I was almost demotivated, that I didn't want to play anymore.

He suggested getting a practice net to put in the backyard so I could hit balls when I couldn't play. He figured maybe I could let off some steam that way.

Maybe he's right, so I started looking at nets on the web. Looking at places like TGW and Golfsmith, the ratings are all over the map. People say contradictory things from one rating to the next.

Can anyone recommend a net that has stood up well to daily use? Or, can you recommend a net that is so easy to put up and down I could do it daily?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I guess I was complaining today. I was telling a friend I was frustrated because I haven't got a regular game and I hate playing alone. I told him I was almost demotivated, that I didn't want to play anymore.
> 
> He suggested getting a practice net to put in the backyard so I could hit balls when I couldn't play. He figured maybe I could let off some steam that way.
> 
> ...



I have to disagree here Dennis and I shudder when I say this. The net, in my opinion, is a great warm up before a game and as you say a great stress reliever. Knowing you as we've bonded via Skype you're like me you need to get out and hit the ball and watch the flight of the ball to fix problems or practice your lessons.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm sure you're right, but I'm just looking for something to do to practice, blow off steam and take some time when I can't play. Like I said, I really hate to play alone. I rarely find someone who lets me through and with my poor eyesight, if I don't see the ball take off, I have only a minimal chance of finding it. I started using optic yellow balls in hopes of finding them more easily. I guess I do, but that enjoyment you mentioned of seeing the ball fly is something I rarely get to enjoy. I just don't see it much beyond 150-175 yards. 

I looked on ebay today. They have some stuff that is cheaper and bigger than some nets made by brand name equipment manufacturers. What's amazing is, the mats you stand on to hit the ball cost more than the net!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was happy to see a lot of brand name nets on ebay at good prices, but my mind sort of got made up for me this evening. Talking to my teaching pro, asking his opinion about nets, (because he was endorsed by SKLZ as a tour pro and SKLZ is one of the bigger makers of nets), he said not to buy one. He would give me one.

Sean used to own an indoor facility with practice nets and computerized golf course video backgrounds. He said he has a bunch of nets in his garage in Port St/ Lucie, so when he goes up there next weekend, he will bring me one back for free.

Free is a nice number...

You guys aren't going to tell Rosie I might cut back a limb on the mango tree to make room for the net, right?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

My lips are sealed, but Hogan, can you trust him to be quiet?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> My lips are sealed, but Hogan, can you trust him to be quiet?


Not when someone is at the front door.


----------

